# Sig p220



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just found another P220 for $350. I've been planning to sell a bass guitar and intend to put 1/2 the money down on the 220. The person who's buying my guitar is waiting for his "incentive" check to come in. I hope the Sig holds on at that price.:smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Good Lord man! Where do you find a SIG P220 for $350? You sure it's not a used movie prop?


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*P220 for $350*



Don357 said:


> I just found another P220 for $350. I've been planning to sell a bass guitar and intend to put 1/2 the money down on the 220. The person who's buying my guitar is waiting for his "incentive" check to come in. I hope the Sig holds on at that price.:smt1099


If you want it to still be there when you're ready, don't tell me where to get it for that price.:smt1099rayer:

That's an awesome price if it's in good working order.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

+ abuncha 1's.


----------

